# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Thai Früchte

## Willi Wacker

...kennen wir alle
kann man mittlerweile in jedem gut sotierten Supermarkt in D. kaufen







aber die wenigsten wissen wie sie wachsen

----------


## Enrico

Wieder was gelernt, danke   ::

----------


## schiene

Wir haben in Chanthaburi riesige Plantagen davon gesehen.Schwiegereltern haben auch 3 solche Pflanzen auf dem Grundstück.Angeblich ist die Zucht der früchte nicht ganz einfach und verlangt viel Pflege.

----------


## saiasia

> ...kennen wir alle


ich kenne diese Frucht nicht.  ::   Wie heißt diese Frucht und kann jemand näheres 
dazu schreiben ?

----------


## schiene

Das ist die Drachenfrucht
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drachenfrucht
auf Thai heisst sie "Gäew mang-gon "

----------


## saiasia

Danke schiene für die Antwort.  ::  

Zufällig kam heute Nachmittag ein Bericht über den "Mekong" im Fernsehen.
Dort kam dann auch diese Frucht drin vor.

Schmeckt diese Frucht eher süsslich oder hat sie einen sauren Geschmack ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .Angeblich ist die Zucht der früchte nicht ganz einfach und verlangt viel Pflege.


Ja die befruchtung ist etwas kompliziert. Diese planze blüht nur in der nacht und da sind viele der insekten, die andere blütenpflanzen bestäuben nicht aktiv. Da bleiben dann nur noch sowas wie fledermäuse und motten übrig. Wenn das nicht klappt, muß von hand bestäuben werden. 

Anfaellig gegen überwässerung ! -  Kann schon mal auch in buriram juli/august durch heftige regenfälle vorkommen. [Die anderen 10 monate sind ja dort in BFV kein problem   ]

Auch nen prob sind wie bei den meisten früchten die vögel!

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Thai*seite über die drachenfrucht:

http://bit.ly/a7c4WJ

----------


## isaanfan

> Schmeckt diese Frucht eher süsslich oder hat sie einen sauren Geschmack ?


Eher süsslich bis richtig süss - frisch! Am Besten aus dem Kühlschrank.

isaanfan

----------


## Greenhorn

> *Thai*seite über die drachenfrucht:
> 
> http://bit.ly/a7c4WJ


Diese "Beton-Krone" in dem Link ist ja cool!
Hier macht man es etwas primitiver:

Hier ist das regenreichste Gebiet von Thailand, dieser Garten ist nur etwa 2 km vom Meer weg:





> ....Ja die befruchtung ist etwas kompliziert. Diese planze blüht nur in der nacht und da sind viele der insekten, die andere blütenpflanzen bestäuben nicht aktiv. Da bleiben dann nur noch sowas wie fledermäuse und motten übrig. ......


Der Besitzer des Gartens meinte, nachtaktive Bordsteinschwalben gingen auch.  ::  

Denke auch, die Anzucht ist sehr einfach. Einfach ein Stueck der Pflanze (abschneiden) in die Erde stecken. Ca. alle 30 cm an der Kletterhilfe befestigen. Die "Krone" in 1,2 - 1,5 m Hoehe ist , denke ich, sehr wichtig, damit die Spitze gebogen herunterhaengt. Daran sind die Fruechte.
Die Geschmaecker sind ja verschieden, aber mich haut diese Frucht nicht vom Hocker.  ::

----------


## schiene

wie "isaanfan "schon schrieb,am besten schmeckt sie mir gekühlt aus dem Kühlschrank.Ist erfrischend und saftig.Geschmacklich gibts aber interessantere Früchte.

----------


## Greenhorn

> ......Geschmacklich gibts aber interessantere Früchte.


[img_r:34oqwata]http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq283/Greenhorn_album/Essen%20und%20trinken/DSC00029i.jpg[/img_r:34oqwata]  ::  Gebe zu, Du hast *es* etwas geschickter "umschrieben".



Habe mir jetzt auch eine Plantage angelegt. Koennt ja sein, die Frucht ist zur Wein-Herstellung geeignet.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bin auf eurer seite:

Diese frucht ist mir zu ???/tschüt  = ??????

----------

